# Dinner in the freezer-ooopsss!



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I wasn't feeling good all day and forgot to take their dinner out for the 1st time since I started feeding RAW 2 months ago. 

Oddly enough, they both settled right in to eating their kibble tonight! What a relief! I was worried that Z wouldn't eat it tonight because they definitely love the raw dinners they have been having. Guess this means I will have big poops tp pick up tomorrow  if I even feel good enough to get out there. Hope this ear infection clears up quickly and my cold does not drag me down too bad. They also did not get their ordinary games of fetch today so are driving meup a wall. :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just throw it in hot water to thaw when I forget. She sometimes gets half frozen food if it's not thawed out in time.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

On the rare occasion I grab the wrong thing out to thaw, I have given Ris the right item straight from the freezer. Though she's not thrilled about the frozen meal, she still eats it with no problem.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Our Zoe is a speed-eater so I actually feed her meals mostly frozen to slow her down and it's never been a problem. Even before we adopted her I would forget to take out something or it would be too far back in the fridge and wouldn't have defrosted anyway. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a question i am a new gsd owner, what do you guys mean about feeding raw?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

just google "RAW diet". and look at Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Kilo likes hs food frozen better.....?
lol


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is my dogs diet of RAW:

Jealous of Angeles: Tooth brush for dogs

Raw Dog Ranch is a great place as well as http://www.doggybytes.ca

Mine get a little annoyed when I forget to de-thaw. BUt I've also started to pull at night and put in the fridge...so its not always 100% dethawed, but they don't seem to have any problems with it. Otherwise, they do get a little kibble - but def. ask for their chicken quarters and chicken wings next go around!

Jealous of Angeles: Convenient foods - just don't forget my raw quicken quarter next time!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Jill!!

I thought about just pulling it out and giving it to them frozen as I know it wont hurt them, but honestly did not feel up to going outside to the freezer(in the shed) to get it. It is raining and ick out there so I just skipped it. They did fine having kibble and it was so much easier on me tonight. I am going to bed with hopes a long sleep will help me get over this crud! I am definitely not taking them herding tomorrow-wont be good for my ear infection to be out in the wind and rain. They will be so full of energy by morning my nerves will fry quickly I'm afraid, but that's the way the ball bounces when mom is sick! Talk to you all later!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

My girl tends to eat WAY to fast so many times I give her frozen or partially frozen on purpose. She actually seems to like it better when it is that way!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark eats most of his meals raw or partically raw.. I ALWAYS forget to take out his RBM the night before or in the morning... oops.. lol.

I just fill the bag (I keep my meat in freezer bags) with HOT water and let it sit for a bit.

Actually I have 2 turkey necks in the sink defrosting as I type beause he had a late breakfast today.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chance eats all his raw frozen. Muscle meat, organs and bones. Sometimes he will refuse his chicken quarters and they will end up thawed before he gives in and eats it (he isn't a big fan of chicken and tries to hold out for something better) but otherwise it is all severed frozen. He gets so excited when I walk out to the freezer and goes at it as soon as he is released to eat so I don't think he minds the cold meals and it helps slow him down so that he has something to work put for a bit.

Hope you feel better soon! Ear infections suck.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi gets frozen food, too. I can't even remember to take our own food out, there is no way I'd remember to take hers out all the time. She does not seem to mind and has never complained.


----------

